# FBI Director Mueller, fearful that al-Qaida may obtain access to nuclear weapons



## retiredgrunt45 (16 May 2007)

> FBI's Mueller: Bin Laden Wants to Strike U.S. Cities With Nuclear Weapons
> 
> Ronald Kessler
> Tuesday, May 15, 2007
> ...



 Lets hope and pray the FBI director's fears are unfounded...


----------



## Mike Baker (16 May 2007)

One of these days it will happen, the scary part is how soon and where.


----------



## Greymatters (17 May 2007)

Nothing new here.  Just a rehash of previously known info, just stated by the Director instead of a PR spokesperson.  

If anything this is the only signficant piece in the whole article...  "As outlined in an Aug. 21, 2006 NewsMax article, "An American MI5 Is the Wrong Approach," MI5 is envious of the FBI because, when an arrest must be made, it has to convince a police force that there is enough evidence to make the arrest."

Looks more like a bit of PR manouvering to keep another domestic agency from being formed and stepping on what the FBI sees as their turf...


----------



## Flip (17 May 2007)

I would like to ask Osama

Mr BinLaden, if you detonate a nuclear device, what do you think will happen next?

I don't need a crystal ball to guess.  He probabaly does.

9-11 brought big changes to his world. If we extrapolate on the same curve..........


----------



## Greymatters (17 May 2007)

Flip said:
			
		

> I would like to ask Osama
> Mr BinLaden, if you detonate a nuclear device, what do you think will happen next?
> I don't need a crystal ball to guess.  He probabaly does.
> 9-11 brought big changes to his world. If we extrapolate on the same curve..........



What do you think will happen next?


----------



## Flip (17 May 2007)

Nothing good.

Certainly nothing AQ could take as a victory.


----------



## scoutfinch (17 May 2007)

Does OBL really care?


----------



## Flip (17 May 2007)

I think - His dream of an Islamic state anywhere will be over.

The real value of such a device is as a threat.
An extortion tool.

If he were to use it. - The outrage and fear in the west would do the rest.

Just our liberal democratic values were compromised a little after 9-11
they would be compromised a lot after something like that.

I'd rather not undulge in any detail.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (18 May 2007)

Olga Chekhova said:
			
		

> Does OBL really care?



Does he even have any say anymore? It goes back to the question as to whether or not he is even alive nowadays, and if he is how much influence on the large scale of AQ he holds. AQ was removed from their main strongpoint after 911 (Afghanistan), if something along the lines of another 911, or worse, happens would there be any single place/target to focus on? 

I have very limited knowledge on how things are run when it comes to a governments decisions about military action. I don't claim to have much of the knowledge -- but I do believe that if another attack happened, the enemy -(pending the enemy was AQ)- is at present too spread out to take any single action (removing AQ and Taliban from Afghanistan).  Now that Afghanistan cannot be used to base Al-Qaeda's forces they have been forces to spread into surrounding nations and other warzones. How could an enemy like this be attacked without in some way attacking the soverignity of the multiple countries they are operating from? How would the militaries be able to attack AQ in Iran without bringing Iran into the thick of it all, or Pakistan, Syria...etc? There is no longer the single massive organized enemy like there was pre-911.

Hopefully I'm not opening a can-o-worms by saying all that, and while typing this out I tried my best to keep it somewhat comprehensible, so any imput would be appreciated.


----------



## Flip (18 May 2007)

> How could an enemy like this be attacked without in some way attacking the sovereignty of the multiple countries they are operating from? How would the militaries be able to attack AQ in Iran without bringing Iran into the thick of it all, or Pakistan, Syria...etc?



I don't think anyone's sovereignty would matter at all at that point.
Particularly Iran and Syria.

The now infamous "if you're not with us, you're against us"would
take on a prophetic tone.

AQ and BinLaden might think that they would get their much desired
Islam vs. world showdown. 
Ultimately, I can't think of any way they could call that a win.


----------

